# Juvenile delinquent in the making!



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

So, my Maggie (DD 12) woke up at 4 AM and couldn't get back to sleep. So what do you think my little girl did in the wee hours while the rest of the house was asleep? HMMMM? She did todays spelling lesson! And then worked on her art project! I expect she will be out tagging buildings and stealing hub caps next.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

What a good girl! Don't miss the opportunity to give her a hug and tell her how proud of her you are for making such good decisions.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL! Yep, that has delinquent all over it! 

Truthfully, sounds like you have a GREAT kid!


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

I told her I thought that she was brilliant, and told her I was bragging about her here and on FB! She had a very nice smile when I told her!


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Wonderful! lol my kids watch movies on you tube.


----------

